# Airboats went out of style



## marln444 (Apr 6, 2010)

Does anyone else agree with this? They are just too loud and not worth anyone's time. This may not have been true back in the day when thats all shallow water technology was but they are dumb. They also have pretty much run all the ducks out of port o' connor. I would just like to fish and enjoy a beer and not have to cover my **** ears.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

sad4sm waaaaaaaaaahhhhhhh

hope you only use an electric trolling motor to get around.


----------



## marln444 (Apr 6, 2010)

jet


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

pack


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

aggiemulletboy said:


> pack


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Kwitit, Ya Kill'n Me! :cheers:


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

You should drive one. They are a blast!!


----------



## marln444 (Apr 6, 2010)

Thats not the point. I know they are fun. I was sitting on the intracoastal in poc and literally every single bird scared up and its just a sign to people that they are hurting the presence of wildlife


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

Don't hate the player, hate the game.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

marln444 said:


> Thats not the point. I know they are fun. I was sitting on the intracoastal in poc and literally every single bird scared up and its just a sign to people that they are hurting the presence of wildlife


Then so are regular engines, barges, gun shots (we should hunt with sling shots!), cars, trucks, trains, and anything else. And EVERY SINGLE BIRD in POC scared up?

Go join WPP, you ninny. Oh, and I'm sure this applies to you, it is, however, out of style to wear white. It is past Labor Day. Thanks and gig em.


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Airboats are kind of like Jetskis. You hate them until your on one yourself. LOL


----------



## bud1971 (Aug 10, 2009)

Yep, definitely out of style...but only because I think these are the coolest thing I have ever seen...


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

My buds were sitting in Saluria Bayou last winter and watched something like 42 airboats returning from the marsh. It's a wonder any bird life in the area will put up with that. It's like living at an airport. When I used to live in POC, we could hear airboats while in bed late at night, and I didn't even live on the water. 

We just passed a curfew for our entire county last week here in Florida, restricting airboat hours. From now on, no airboats from 7 p.m. to 7 a.m. We tried to curtail their hours from 11 p.m to 6 a.m. in front of the City Council, but the good old boys wouldn't play ball. "Never give an inch," that sort of thing. So it was taken to a county-wide referendum. The vote was 54 to 46 percent. It turns out, not that many people want to hear airplane engines howling late at night. Lots of outside money (Florida airboat association, boating association) was brought in for their losing effort. 

Get enough signatures and take it to a vote. The ducks will return.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

7-7 bann??? how does one take out duck hunters predawn with such a rule?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I'm gonna start a campaign to ban internet posting.. I really don't like what i read sometimes.


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Airboats at Night*



Trouthappy said:


> My buds were sitting in Saluria Bayou last winter and watched something like 42 airboats returning from the marsh. It's a wonder any bird life in the area will put up with that. It's like living at an airport. When I used to live in POC, we could hear airboats while in bed late at night, and I didn't even live on the water.
> 
> We just passed a curfew for our entire county last week here in Florida, restricting airboat hours. From now on, no airboats from 7 p.m. to 7 a.m. We tried to curtail their hours from 11 p.m to 6 a.m. in front of the City Council, but the good old boys wouldn't play ball. "Never give an inch," that sort of thing. So it was taken to a county-wide referendum. The vote was 54 to 46 percent. It turns out, not that many people want to hear airplane engines howling late at night. Lots of outside money (Florida airboat association, boating association) was brought in for their losing effort.
> 
> Get enough signatures and take it to a vote. The ducks will return.


I think that it's a good ordinance. Besides pirogues are made for night work.

When I was young, whenever that wuz, we considered anyone driving an airboat after dark an Outlaw.

It does get your adrenaline going when one bears down on your pirogue at night in the middle of a waterway. You can hea rit, but not see it.. You have to remember to lead them just like you do a duck.:hairout:

Someone suggested using an automobile engine, but missed the point. The blades make the majority of the noise.

There's some responsible airboat operators and then you have the inconsiderates. They aren't restricteds to airboats. JMHO C2


----------



## Just Jiggin' (Aug 30, 2010)

InfamousJ said:


> I'm gonna start a campaign to ban internet posting.. I really don't like what i read sometimes.


I second that...I could see how it would be a nuisance but you'd think they could come up with somethin better than that..


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

marln444 said:


> Does anyone else agree with this? They are just too loud and not worth anyone's time. This may not have been true back in the day when thats all shallow water technology was but they are dumb. They also have pretty much run all the ducks out of port o' connor. I would just like to fish and enjoy a beer and not have to cover my **** ears.


If your having trouble duck hunting, it's most likely a case of poor preperation, scouting, or overal hunting ability. The word "migratory" comes to mind. Weekend hunts many times can be more productive than week day hunts with airboat traffic keeping the birds moving.

We don't all have a POC ranch and private house on the ICW to sit and drink our beer in serenity. Maybe if I did, we would share that elitist, self entitled point of view, but I doubt it.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I like your style Slimshady.


----------



## fowlwaters (Jun 14, 2006)

He is right there is no ducks in POC...HAHAHA that is some funny suff right there. Sounds like someone is just mad because he cant get to the ducks. I guess lets banned outboards because they scare fish on the flats.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

give him credit for trying he has the right to post on here as we all do .I want to outlaw diebetes its keeping me from working or fishing dude i wish noise on the water was my only problem .


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

Rippin_drag said:


> Airboats are kind of like Jetskis. You hate them until your on one yourself. LOL


I thought that saying was for Fat Girls? 

:rotfl:


----------



## POC SPEC (Jan 6, 2009)

marln444 said:


> *Does anyone else agree with this?* They are just too loud and not worth anyone's time. This may not have been true back in the day when thats all shallow water technology was but they are dumb. They also have pretty much run all the ducks out of port o' connor. I would just like to fish and enjoy a beer and not have to cover my **** ears.


*Does anyone else agree with this? *uhh no

*They also have pretty much run all the ducks out of port o' connor*

seriously? I cant remember the last time I have hunted ducks in POC and not had a LOT of action... early in the year can be a little tougher, but later in the year we have to scare ducks away from us


----------



## Worthy 2 Keep (Sep 2, 2009)

TXXpress said:


> I thought that saying was for Fat Girls?
> 
> :rotfl:


They are also like mopeds. Only fun till your friend catches you ridin' one.


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

aggiemulletboy said:


> Then so are regular engines, barges, gun shots (we should hunt with sling shots!), cars, trucks, trains, and anything else. And EVERY SINGLE BIRD in POC scared up?
> 
> Go join WPP, you ninny. Oh, and I'm sure this applies to you, it is, *however, out of style to wear white. It is past Labor Day*. Thanks and gig em.


Oops!


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

We hunted the last two weekends and had no trouble getting plenty of ducks. I don't mind the airboats at all. Most of them leave before we do so it sometimes help us finish out our limits.


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

waaaaaaaaaahhhhhhh.........I can't hunt ducks or afford an airboat...........


----------



## specks&ducks (Nov 9, 2010)

I think they are like everyone else, some good, some not so good. I would like to have one. I've had a them run through my spread a couple of times in the back lakes on San Jose, probably a mad guide. I was once run over by one late one evening on the outside of Traylor, he saw me, just didn't want to run out into the chop to go around. They can be annoying sometimes, just like some regular boaters.


----------



## Boat Storage POC (Jun 20, 2005)

Went yesterday and this morning limits in less than an hour. We used an airboat to get to and from our destination .While picking up decoys we had ducks all over us ,and this was after our airboat was brought in closer to pick up everyone .I dont think there is a shortage of ducks. Might just be an over abundance of beer drinkers.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Yes, airboats are rediculously loud and annoying.... The survey crews in Trinity Bay this year drove me INSANE....

BUT, they do serve their purpose... They are a good tool and can go ALOT more places than your jets and shallow drives.... Personally, they are way too expensive and one dimensional for me.... BUT, to each their own.

Alot of lakes have outlawed airboats, and we will all continue to witness their demise across the state.... But after they are gone, the mud motors will be next....


----------



## marln444 (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm not saying you can't get ducks, you can. Its just I've seen pictures from back in the day and you would all cream your pants


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

> I'm not saying you can't get ducks, you can. Its just I've seen pictures from back in the day and you would all cream your pants


Does that maybe have to do with duck populations too? Maybe? Any chance? You always hear about how it was "back in the day" with fishing and hunting when there was less pressure, less people on the water, etc.

Maybe you need new hunting spots buddy.


----------



## fowlwaters (Jun 14, 2006)

Got my popcorn and snuggie ready for this one.


----------



## marln444 (Apr 6, 2010)

Garwood is where its at so I don't see why people are saying I need a new place to hunt, I've gotten plenty of limits. The noise just sucks deek. "hey lets go for a ride on my airboat" "nah, I can't man, forgot my **** plugs"


----------



## Sportsman3535 (Jun 24, 2010)

justinsfa said:


> Yes, airboats are rediculously loud and annoying.... The survey crews in Trinity Bay this year drove me INSANE....
> 
> BUT, they do serve their purpose... They are a good tool and can go ALOT more places than your jets and shallow drives.... Personally, they are way too expensive and one dimensional for me.... BUT, to each their own.
> 
> Alot of lakes have outlawed airboats, and we will all continue to witness their demise across the state.... But after they are gone, the mud motors will be next....


+1

And, after mud motors will be flounder rigs, then anything with a motor at all....


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

marln444 said:


> Garwood is where its at so I don't see why people are saying I need a new place to hunt, I've gotten plenty of limits. The noise just sucks deek. "hey lets go for a ride on my airboat" "nah, I can't man, forgot my **** plugs"


Well, if you are whining about there not being birds and people don't know where you hunt, it would stand to reason people would tend to think your spot sucks.


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

I think rights are stupid...


----------



## huntingjman73 (Jul 27, 2010)

I think everything was better in the good old day or so they say............however, airboats are a tool and when used properly they work well. I have hunted many years without one and hated when they came in the marsh. I now own one, and wehn you are considerate, use proper lighting and go slow, you can travel safely in early morning darkness. The ducks will leave if you are there at daybreak, but they will come back. The point is to get to where they want to come to that day. Im pretty sure a dog and decoy deployment will scare the ducks if they are there.


----------



## Kenner 23 (Sep 14, 2009)

railbird said:


> 7-7 bann??? how does one take out duck hunters predawn with such a rule?


That's because Florida doesn't have any ducks.


----------



## Luco (Sep 21, 2006)

Everyone is entitled to there opinion, but I don't know of any new shallow water technology to replace them other than a helicopter or an Amphibious tank these things don't even need water if there propped right.


----------



## Kenner 23 (Sep 14, 2009)

Envy.........one of the seven deadly sins.


----------



## dr. redfish (Aug 13, 2008)

Unbelievable the comments I've read tonight. If anyone at all on this so called "fishing forum" has ever wade fished anywhere between Matagorda and Port A, they have no doubt been over run by some mindless airboat captain. I can't recall exactly how many times an airboat ran within 50 yards of me and the shore thinking somehow because he didn't have a prop he wasn't scaring the fish I'd been stalking. One time in particular I recall an approaching airboat while I was no more than 30 yards from the bank, I spread my arms as wide as I could, like "***". Would you believe he ended up stoping right in front of me? Turned out he thought I was asking how big his fish were?????
OMG!!
Get rid of them all!!!!


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

dr. redfish said:


> Unbelievable the comments I've read tonight. If anyone at all on this so called "fishing forum" has ever wade fished anywhere between Matagorda and Port A, they have no doubt been over run by some mindless airboat captain. I can't recall exactly how many times an airboat ran within 50 yards of me and the shore thinking somehow because he didn't have a prop he wasn't scaring the fish I'd been stalking. One time in particular I recall an approaching airboat while I was no more than 30 yards from the bank, I spread my arms as wide as I could, like "***". Would you believe he ended up stoping right in front of me? Turned out he thought I was asking how big his fish were?????
> OMG!!
> Get rid of them all!!!!


Let me guess, your one of those guys who fishes infront of a back lake entrance like J-bird or spaldings and gets ****** when a airboat exits.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

Slimshady said:


> Let me guess, your one of those guys who fishes infront of a back lake entrance like J-bird or spaldings and gets ****** when a airboat exits.


happend to us down in port a brushing blinds....freakin idiot anchored in the middle of the only cut from where we launched to get into the marsh...then they get all pissy when they get hit with the prop wash...****** me off...oh and we hunt in a no prop marsh (i.e.- no mud motor no outboard) and i see people back there all the time with outboards..just chaps my arse


----------



## alant (Dec 7, 2006)

So what is the cost of an "average" air boat? .....so some of us poor people can put it in perspective.


----------



## dr. redfish (Aug 13, 2008)

Wow! So here we go slim lady. 
In answer to your question, no. I'm not as stupid as you sound.
Referring to wide open shore line with some dumb @:",$ in an air boat burning the bank with an angler minding his own business trying to enjoy the peace and joy of mother nature without the roar of a 1/4 mile track in the vicinity.


----------



## huntingjman73 (Jul 27, 2010)

used 10-15K for good used one. 30-60K new


----------



## dr. redfish (Aug 13, 2008)

About the same price as a respectable flats boat, without the disrespect!!!


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

aggiemulletboy said:


> Well, if you are whining about there not being birds and people don't know where you hunt, it would stand to reason people would tend to think your spot sucks.


Maybe we need more laws and limits to bring the birds back.lol


----------



## fowlwaters (Jun 14, 2006)

I have had many a flats boat blow by while wade fishing and shut fish down at least a airboats noise is all above the water unlike a outboard.


----------



## dr. redfish (Aug 13, 2008)

I think more 19 year olds with no respect will sufice.


----------



## fowlwaters (Jun 14, 2006)

It is funny how so many people know all about airboats but have not spent much time in one if any.anyone have any butter for this popcorn?


----------



## dr. redfish (Aug 13, 2008)

Slimshady said:


> Let me guess, your one of those guys who fishes infront of a back lake entrance like J-bird or spaldings and gets ****** when a airboat exits.


 NOPE, Slim Lady...I'm the guy who watches people like you who are stuck at the entrances to the back lakes and slides by with a big smile on my face.:bounce:


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Amazing how some of the same people that tear into TWPP for trying to exclude powerboats from whatever given area just don't have any problem expressing support for banning an airboat for "conservation purposes".. Whatever happened to "free access for all?"


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

dr. redfish said:


> Wow! So here we go slim lady.
> In answer to your question, no. I'm not as stupid as you sound.
> Referring to wide open shore line with some dumb @:",$ in an air boat burning the bank with an angler minding his own business trying to enjoy the peace and joy of mother nature without the roar of a 1/4 mile track in the vicinity.


On behalf of all airboater, just tell us what days your going to be fishing this "peace and joy of mother nature" and we'll gladly stay at home. All we ask is you notify us when your done "stalking" your school of fish so us "dumb @:",$" can continue drag racing.


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> I'm gonna start a campaign to ban internet posting.. I really don't like what i read sometimes.


 :cheers:


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

dr. redfish said:


> I think more 19 year olds with no respect will sufice.


i sure hope that comment wasnt directed at me..
..let me give you a piece of my mind if it was.

ima number this for you so you can follow my thinking easily (dont want you to get a headache)
1. you do not know me nor how i was raised...how dare you comment on how my parents raised me!! 
2. i do not drive the airboat..if you dont want to get sprayed dont anchor in the middle of a cut goin into a marsh.. its really not that hard

eh i could go on and on but your more than likely not worth it

like i said if your comment wasnt directed at me...i took it the wrong way and my bad...
but if it was...see above


----------



## dr. redfish (Aug 13, 2008)

SLIM LADY:

For me, you can count of 4 out of 7 days each and every week of the year on average which is generally Thursday through Sunday. So, if you don't mind and if you are a HAIR brained AIR Boat kind of guy, I would certainly appreciate you staying out of my way...Just trying to enjoy myself.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

They get the ducks up!


----------



## dr. redfish (Aug 13, 2008)

YES SIR....
Thats what I'm talkin about.

Look, all I was saying was that there is a lot of bad mojo going on with Air Boats. If yo've never experienced it, good for you, but enough time on the water and you are GUARANTEED TO SEE IT. I on the other hand don't hang out at back lack entrances etc., which I'm sure iS disappointing to some on this thread. Fact is, I left POC and that area to get away from that stuff. I'm happy to say I've traveled too far for them to venture. 
Good night, SLIM LADY.....


----------



## dang_ol (Jul 14, 2008)

i like how some people can make a comment and another will look at his age it automatic, want to say something about them not knowing nothing because of how young they are, 
yes i have an airboat, and a flats boat, and if i am by my self i perfer the airboat, but i also own property on the marsh and the only way to get around most of the time is airboat, 
yes i know several people that have them, that no matter how many times i talk to them they do not slow down coming be my property, so they are inconsiderate people out there, but i have had more jet ski's and flats, and bay boats blow by me fishing then airboats,


----------



## fowlwaters (Jun 14, 2006)

The problem with airboats in POC is more and more people getting them that know nothing about them or how to run them. So it is just like may new boat owners out there that just do not know boating ettiquette. No prop scares and no tore up grass with them.


----------



## Cap'n Crunch (Aug 3, 2007)

It was 21, Trouthappy, and I was the one that counted them coming down Mitchell's Cut on the last Saturday evening of the '09-'10 duck season.

Several of them were at it again this weekend, although not in big numbers. We watched while the "guide", and I use that term loosely, chased up ducks for his hunters. I'm sure he was as bored as they were and wanted something to do.

No doubt they stir up the ducks. But so do regular boats. Rude behavior in an airboat, just like rude behavior in any boat, is unacceptable. And be it airboat or jon boat, if you're out there stirring up the ducks for hunters then you don't deserve to be piloting anything on the water.

Airboats aren't the problem. It's the airboat operators that are the problem. My sense of it is that most of the ones operating out of the POC area are controlled by a few big hunting services / lodges. If the principal authority of these hunting operations would stress to their guides that they should behave courteously on the water, then I'm sure a big part of the problem would be abated. But I don't see that from my perch. All I see is an airboat running down the bank, buzzing me, within feet of my spread, and the operator displaying an attitude because of small d*ick syndrome, or hiding behind the excuse "I needed to stay in shallow water so my party wouldn't be inconvenienced". Like the rest of the world should pause their hunt and their fun, lest it "inconveniences" their party. And it's even worse at the launch.

They should be smarter and do it better. The rest of the world will only put up with so much before they take the vote that Trouthappy saw the local residents take in his neck of the woods. Why risk it? That's just stupid.

Airboats are noisy and it's inarguable that the noise that they create disturbs the ducks. But they're fascinating machines. And more importantly, they're legal. As such I respect their right to be there. But, in the words of Captain Call in Lonesome Dove, "I hate rude behavior in a man. I won't tolerate it". And neither should any of us. From any boat operator.


----------



## mfarmer (Feb 7, 2007)

*airboat*

if anyone decides to sale there airboat as a result of this thread, i am looking for a good deal on one.


----------



## Mritter (Jul 7, 2010)

"It is unlawful to use motor-driven land, water or air conveyances or sailboats to concentrate, drive, rally or stir up any migratory game bird."


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

loud pipes save lives................


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

I've always wondered when they were going to use noise-pollution statutes to require mufflers, or maybe even ringed props on them: there's plenty of precedent for it, including requirements on refuges for the mufflers.. You can make them relatively quiet..


----------



## Boone23 (Nov 13, 2005)

mfarmer said:


> if anyone decides to sale there airboat as a result of this thread, i am looking for a good deal on one.


I've got a good deal on one, not because of this thread. PM me if you want the details. Oh, but it's really loud and you might be an inconsiderate ***** if you drive it where someone is fishing.

Dr. redfish get over it, it happens to anybody that spends enough time on the water whether it's by an airboat or any other boat. There are inconsiderate people that do not care enough about the people that are on the water to give them the respect they deserve, and that has nothing to do with being in an airboat.


----------



## Mritter (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm curious... how come most airboats don't have mufflers? Is it a horsepower thing? Or an engineering issue?

Thanks


----------



## fowlwaters (Jun 14, 2006)

Air boats do have muffler it is prop noise that is so loud. Most of rude behavior I had seen by air boats are the new guys that have not had it very long. I guess let outlaw helicopters also they scare ducks also. When I am hunting I love to hear a air boat coming because they do get the ducks up but so does some guy in redfish line running a back lake. The guys in air boats out scouting running into every back lake running around are just hurt there hunt. I have seen a guide running ducks in the river bottom and made the phone call to the right people.


----------



## kennyboy (Aug 11, 2010)

Amen BK: 

I can't fish right now either, dam foot ulcer.


ken :texasflag


----------



## Fisch (Apr 25, 2007)

:doowapstaSorry, but I love air boats. Especialy when I was stuck in my Illusion in a place only a air boat could save me. Wish I had my on just sitting on the bank waiting to pull me out if I accidently get stuck. Long live AIR BOATS.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Air boats are not the problem, operators are the problem. Guns don't kill people, people do.

You guys are falling into WPP's trap, this thread will be offered as part of the arguement for banning all boats on the flats. A divided/fragmented fishing community is very vulnerable to losing access. Its easy to jump in and demonize a group based on some bad apples, lets not paint all fanboat operators with a broad brush.

Its easy during the peak of duck season to get plenty of people fired up about duckhunters and fanboats, this thread is not in our best interest as fishermen.

jmho
chuck


----------



## Tslick (Aug 13, 2007)

railbird said:


> Air boats are not the problem, operators are the problem. Guns don't kill people, people do.
> 
> You guys are falling into WPP's trap, this thread will be offered as part of the arguement for banning all boats on the flats. A divided/fragmented fishing community is very vulnerable to losing access. Its easy to jump in and demonize a group based on some bad apples, lets not paint all fanboat operators with a broad brush.
> 
> ...


Well said!


----------



## POC SPEC (Jan 6, 2009)

Cap'n Crunch said:


> It was 21, Trouthappy, and I was the one that counted them coming down Mitchell's Cut on the last Saturday evening of the '09-'10 duck season.
> 
> Several of them were at it again this weekend, although not in big numbers. We watched while the "guide", and I use that term loosely, *chased up ducks for his hunters.* I'm sure he was as bored as they were and wanted something to do.
> 
> ...


*chased up ducks for his hunters*

I am not saying this "guide" wasnt chasing ducks up for his hunters BUT we had the game wardens TELL us 2 or 3 times last year that we were rallying birds when all we were doing was retrieving our ducks after a hunt. We have two airboats and both boats generally hunt in the same area... so if one of our groups are done hunting, the airboat will start up and retrieve ducks/gear. If ducks are in the area they are going to move...

*All I see is an airboat running down the bank, buzzing me, within feet of my spread*

Again, I am not saying in this instance that the guy wasnt being a dk but the safest way for an airboat to travel is in very shallow water (along the bank for the most part) We have had instances where we have accidentally got to close to hunters because we saw them too late (coming around a corner or they were hidden well) Also, airboats have to be very careful in deep water and cant manuver in deep water like a normal boat.


----------



## Hogheaven (May 25, 2004)

The Bays and Waters are used by more than just fisherman. All persons have access. and should. 

BAN/Fine the poor operators, not the method of access.


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

I hate getting buzzed, burnt, and cut-off just as much as anyone. It's not polite, its not considerate... but I do have to remind myself that the ignorant person has a right to be on that water just as much as I do. Hell, they can even come over and post up directly next to me on a shoreline... I'll mutter a few curse words to myself, but get in the boat and move to another spot.

I know two wrongs dont make a right, but maybe a point needs to proven...

Who here has the biggest, baddest, loudest airboat??? I want to run all over creation from dusk til dawn! You know why?! Because I retain the ever-lovin right to use that water in a lawful manner, and I will exercise that right whenever and however I want! I will be safe, but boy I am going to blow the ROOF off POC! I dont want to fish or hunt, I just want to joy-ride! 

I have honestly never been on a airboat, and really dont care for duck hunting... but I will support their right, and anyone else right to use the water. I understand that more pressure may not be conducive for limiting out, be it bird or fish... but in the grand scheme of things- retaining EVERYONE'S right to use the water and keeping at bay, the ever-growing list of laws and regulations should be a top priority for anyone who uses the bays.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I wonder if anyone has ever tried a ducted fan drive on an airboat. Way more efficient than a prop, and you don't have the noisy near supersonic tip vortices spinning off the blades making all the noise.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Pocketfisherman; 

The pressure on duct blowers is calculated in inches water column on most sytems the pressure inside a duct is between .6 and 1.2 inchs h2o (about 1/28th lb). I don't think that type of blower will push a boat very fast. I would also point out that the squirrel cage type blower does not hold up to the rpm's placed on a prop. Centrifugal force would rip it appart.


----------



## DHouser (Jan 6, 2009)

railbird said:


> Air boats are not the problem, operators are the problem. Guns don't kill people, people do.
> 
> You guys are falling into WPP's trap, this thread will be offered as part of the arguement for banning all boats on the flats. A divided/fragmented fishing community is very vulnerable to losing access. Its easy to jump in and demonize a group based on some bad apples, lets not paint all fanboat operators with a broad brush.
> 
> ...


X2 very well said!!

Dont bash the boat, bash the capt.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Very well said !



Won Mo Kasst said:


> I have honestly never been on a airboat, and really dont care for duck hunting... but I will support their right, and anyone else right to use the water. I understand that more pressure may not be conducive for limiting out, be it bird or fish... but in the grand scheme of things- retaining EVERYONE'S right to use the water and keeping at bay, the ever-growing list of laws and regulations should be a top priority for anyone who uses the bays.


This thread can end here.


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

That Robbie Guy said:


> Very well said !
> 
> This thread can end here.


X2


----------



## BACLIFF BERT (Nov 29, 2006)

Thread jacker here...
I have a fanboat but I am clueless about airboats so here's a question I have towards another posters statement.

How come airboat's cannot maneuver in deep waters as easily as it can in the shallows?
I can tell anyone from my perspective that I have to throttle up to make a turn when running on air and just one more thing that I do have a problem with.
I don't understand people who anchor in popular narrow navigation channels leaving the approaching boat two options.
1) Pass so dang close you don't have to read lips.
2) Stay on plane and hoping you don't run aground while throwing a big wake.

I say keep the airboats, whats next...banning the gig in November!


----------



## fowlwaters (Jun 14, 2006)

Air boats have a shorter transom then other boats most are about half as tall as there sides and with the weight of the motor sitting in the back you have to becarful in deep water in shallow water the water compress against the bottom and the bottom of the giving the boat lift.


----------



## POC SPEC (Jan 6, 2009)

BACLIFF BERT said:


> Thread jacker here...
> I have a fanboat but I am clueless about airboats so here's a question I have towards another posters statement.
> 
> How come airboat's cannot maneuver in deep waters as easily as it can in the shallows?
> ...


*How come airboat's cannot maneuver in deep waters as easily as it can in the shallows?*

First off, airboats have to go very slow in deep water for saftey reasons... all of the weight (motor) is towards the back of the boat and the back of airboats have a low profile.... so when idling (5mph) in deep water, the back of your boat only clears the water by out 1 foot. The danger is if you are traveling fast in deep water and have to slow down in deep water your wake could come over the back and you would sink within seconds. Airboats travel best in shallow water or mud because of the lack of resistance... For example, most airboats would do about 30-35mph wide open throttle in 3-4 foot of water, but in 3-6'' of water it will do 50mph+

Also, airboats can not travel over sand!!! It will grab your boat like you have hit a brick wall... There are areas (especially in POC) that we have to avoid because of sand... this can dictate what route we have to take when traveling somewhere... this can also pisz other boaters off because they will think you should just go around them when we cant.


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

BACLIFF BERT said:


> Thread jacker here...
> I have a fanboat but I am clueless about airboats so here's a question I have towards another posters statement.
> 
> How come airboat's cannot maneuver in deep waters as easily as it can in the shallows?
> ...


I don't know about airboats but I can tell you why the folks park in inlets and water ways into the bay. Becouse they dont know what they are doing. Evertime I run into or mostly out of Nueces bay and there is a boat parked in the only 50' wide mouth that dumps into the bay I laugh. Then I blast threw and get home. Problem is its only about 6" or less so shutting down is not going to happen. Funny thing is they are to ingnorant to know whats going on and think you are the one in the wrong. Now sometimes you get youyr yackers who move in and out of the bay and you want to work with them.


----------



## BACLIFF BERT (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks for the answers concerning shallow vs deep running. The answer never occurred to me and makes perfect sense.
BBB...I'm in total agreement.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

POC SPEC said:


> *How come airboat's cannot maneuver in deep waters as easily as it can in the shallows?*
> 
> First off, airboats have to go very slow in deep water for saftey reasons... all of the weight (motor) is towards the back of the boat and the back of airboats have a low profile.... so when idling (5mph) in deep water, the back of your boat only clears the water by out 1 foot. The danger is if you are traveling fast in deep water and have to slow down in deep water your wake could come over the back and you would sink within seconds. Airboats travel best in shallow water or mud because of the lack of resistance... For example, most airboats would do about 30-35mph wide open throttle in 3-4 foot of water, but in 3-6'' of water it will do 50mph+
> 
> Also, airboats can not travel over sand!!! It will grab your boat like you have hit a brick wall... There are areas (especially in POC) that we have to avoid because of sand... this can dictate what route we have to take when traveling somewhere... this can also pisz other boaters off because they will think you should just go around them when we cant.


I dont run an airboat, but my grandpa ran a whole fleet of them. If I remember correctly, he also said that when its really rough, that its really dangerous because of how the boat is propelled.... The wind force is always pushed straight back, so if the nose of the boat comes up, the boat is actually pushed skyward rather than straight forward.... and because of the rig being so heavy in the rear, when the boat comes down, its doesnt land near as flat as other boats... so the airboat will take the brunt of the descent on the rear of the boat, greatly increasing the chance of sinking the rig. Correct?


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

railbird said:


> Pocketfisherman;
> 
> The pressure on duct blowers is calculated in inches water column on most sytems the pressure inside a duct is between .6 and 1.2 inchs h2o (about 1/28th lb). I don't think that type of blower will push a boat very fast. I would also point out that the squirrel cage type blower does not hold up to the rpm's placed on a prop. Centrifugal force would rip it appart.


A Ducted Fan drive and duct blower are two totally different things. Ducted fans are used to drive aircraft. The modern turbofan engines on passenger jets are basically turboject driven ducted fans with more thrust coming from the fan than the jet.

<EDIT> It's been done, and with good success: http://www.ameinfo.com/80125.html
One could also power it with a V-8 versus jet provided a belt or shaft drive was use to keep the motor out of the ducts airstream which would kill efficiency.


----------



## fowlwaters (Jun 14, 2006)

Who is running the green air boat with the rails on the front in POC ?


----------



## POC SPEC (Jan 6, 2009)

justinsfa said:


> I dont run an airboat, but my grandpa ran a whole fleet of them. If I remember correctly, he also said that when its really rough, that its really dangerous because of how the boat is propelled.... The wind force is always pushed straight back, so if the nose of the boat comes up, the boat is actually pushed skyward rather than straight forward.... and because of the rig being so heavy in the rear, when the boat comes down, its doesnt land near as flat as other boats... so the airboat will take the brunt of the descent on the rear of the boat, greatly increasing the chance of sinking the rig. Correct?


Yes, waves in general are scary for an airboat.... With the extremely flat hull they dont cut waves at all. Best thing to do in waves with an airboat is go slow (idle)


----------



## Stick 'Em (Jul 8, 2004)

I respect airboats and what they can do, but like any boat, they need to be driven responsibly....but without a doubt, the biggest dill-hole ever to drive an air boat is Hal Newsome of Cougar Run Ranch. If you see this sorry SOB get outta his way. No respect for anyone or anything!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

dr. redfish said:


> WPP FOR LIFE!!!!!!


I knew it!


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*POC Spec has given the best answers...*

I have gone arse over teakettle twice when in the front of an airboat and encounter sand LOL

Sometimes when running an airboat, you have some quick hard decisions to make. A guy anchored out 150 yds from shore, fishing titty deep water...stay on the shore line, or take a mile, mile and a half or so detour around him, in the deep rough water, he is still going to yell and think you are too close! Now if he is up in ankle deep water fishing a shoreline...it's easy, go out around him. Likewise if he is less than 100 yds or so of the shore.

If he is out 100 yds in waste deep water, he is still going to be ****** if you run the 2" water by the shore.

I can understand some of the animosity towards airboats.....but dang are they a gas!!

If you shop around, there are still some old corvair powered airboats around for 5 grand or less. They go as fast as I want to go in one.....about 28 mph with 2 in it. They wont "climb the hill", but do just about everything else.

Later
R3F


----------



## FlounderP (Jul 4, 2008)

You airboat guys are aggrivating.Sometimes I can hear your noise over my generator while I'm floundering.You tunnel hull,jackplate,rooster tail boats are aggrivating me while I'm anchored up in my tunnel hull,jackplate.rooster tail boat......and you kayak guys just get out of the way because I'm faster than you


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

... and those generators are annoying as all heck.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Won Mo Kasst said:


> I hate getting buzzed, burnt, and cut-off just as much as anyone. It's not polite, its not considerate... but I do have to remind myself that the ignorant person has a right to be on that water just as much as I do. Hell, they can even come over and post up directly next to me on a shoreline... I'll mutter a few curse words to myself, but get in the boat and move to another spot.
> 
> I know two wrongs dont make a right, but maybe a point needs to proven...
> 
> ...


I ain't that much older but gotta say it, good head on your shoulders for such a young man.


----------



## Crusty Crab (May 24, 2010)

*Ban them all!*

First they came for the airboats but I said nothing because I didn't have an airboat. Then they came for the jet ski's but I said nothing because I didn't have a jet ski. Then they came for the two-strokes but I said nothing because I didn't have a two-stroke. Then they came for the tunnel hulls but I said nothing because I didn't have a tunnel hull. Finally they came for my kayak but there was nobody left to speak up.


----------

